# Eine HTML oder PHP-Datei in eine andere HTML Datei includen



## peda-deshi (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ich möchte auf insgesamt 14 Homepage-Startseiten einen include-Befehl einfügen, damit ich immer nur eine Datei ändern muss, diese aber auf allen Internsetseiten veröffentlicht bzw includet werden.

Die Datei, in welcher der Include Befehl soll ist die Index.htm Datei!

Ist es möglich in einer HTML Datei einen funktionsfähigen Include Befehl einzubauen, der sich den Content für 14 Seiten von einer einzigen holt?


Gruß Peter


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Du willst also einen Content für alle Seiten?
Wenn Du kein Zugriff auf die Serverkonfiguration hast, wird es problematisch.
Was Du aber machen kannst, benenne die Seiten von *.html in *.php um, ggf. musst Du Verweise anpassen.
Danach fügst Du auf den Seiten dort wo der Content eingebunden werden soll folgendes ein:

```
<?php
if (file_exists("content.html")) {
include("content.html");
} else {
echo "Fehler 404: Die von Ihnen angeforderte Seite wurde nicht gefunden!";
}
?>
```
content.html steht hier für die Datei die eingebunden werden soll, in dieser Datei dürfen nur die HTML-Tags stehen, die innerhalb vom Body sind.
Zuerst wird mit "if file_exists" geprüft ob die Datei vorhanden ist, wenn ja, wird sie mit "inlude" eingebunden.
Sollte sie nicht vorhanden sein, wird mit "else" der Text der bei "echo" steht ausgegeben.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## peda-deshi (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo!


Auf die Serverkonfiguration habe ich Zugriff. Du meinst doch den Zugriff über eine .htaccess Datei, oder?

Du meinst also, dass ich dann alle Startseiten (Eingangsseiten) in eine PHP Datei umwandel, die dann weiter auf die normale HTML-Homepage umleitet.

Damit du dir ein Bild machen kannst:
Geh mal auf www.einfachkreativer.de . Die erste Seite wird sofort übersprungen (ist nur für Suchmaschinen optimiert). Und diese Seite soll insgesamt 10 Links zu anderen Websiten enthalten. Das selbe geschieht auch auf www.koshokun.de und www.sprenger-transporte.de .


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juli 2005)

Nein, ich meinte die httpd.conf.... denn dann könnte man dort ein Eintrag machen dass auch *.html Dateien als PHP-Script geparst werden können.
Da auf den Startseiten aber kein Menü o.ä. ist, spielt es keine Rolle.

Bei dem erstem Link hast Du es schon fast richtig, die Startseite muss aber index.php und nicht index.html heissen.
Du hast allerdings die Überprüfung, ob die einzubindende Datei vorhanden ist, weggelassen.
Dass würde ein hässlichen Fehler geben falls die Datei mal fehlt.


----------

